# Any sites to DL older versions of the apps? (particularly Lyft)



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey all, I'm wondering if there are any legit sites/ways through Google Play (I'm on Android) or elsewhere to download older versions of the apps?? Mainly looking for Lyft's version, but I'd be open to finding the older version of Uber as well.

Main gripe with the current version of Lyft (I'm on 1001.61.31) is that there no longer seems to be any place WITHIN the app to see what your current Acceptance Rate is (and this seemed to be the case with the previous update as well, so I probably have to downgrade 2 versions...). 

You now have to check your Dashboard (on the left-hand pulldown menu, under your profile pic), which opens Dashboard in a browser/other app altogether, which means you either have to risk missing ride requests while you're checking, or go Offline so you don't, which isn't really user-friendly.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

https://www.apk4fun.com/


----------

